# 2012 Farn Income Projections



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Still looking good...

Farm Income Expected to Drop in 2012 | AGWEB.com

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike It's looking like it is getting close to booking some beans. Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Mike It's looking like it is getting close to booking some beans. Mike


Yeah, saw July beans approaching $13.....few weeks ago everyone was saying corn for this spring, but now beans are looking good.....maybe many reconsider now.

Regards, Mike


----------

